# Gotcha Day: Scout is home!!



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Scout is a beautiful little guy.
The pictures are great, have fun.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome home Scout! Enjoy!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome home Scout! Such a handsome boy!

Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Scout is a beautiful puppy! Congratulations and have fun.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations. He's precious. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Best wishes! Scout is a great looking puppy. It sounds as though he will have lots of great activities. Take lots of pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

In crate at 1030pm.... up at 130 to pee, back to crate and up at 545..! Great!!! Good boy!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Couldn't ask for a better night!! 

Your photos of Scout are wonderful!
Keep taking them, they change so quickly, grow up so fast!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats! What a beautiful little pup.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Adorable!.....


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

What a cutie!! He looks like a fun, smart little guy!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Took him to Bass Pro yesterday.... big hit! He was exhausted last night and didn’t even get up to pee! 11pm to 620..


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

This is part of his patio furniture “obstacle course”....


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a beautiful puppy! They really do grow so fast, so enjoy this phase while you can!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

I still can't believe that this fluff ball is part of my family now. Amazing...


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

craigtoo said:


> I still can't believe that this fluff ball is part of my family now. Amazing...


It is quite magical. They are a true treasure, a joy to behold! 

It is the journey that matters, make it the best one it can be and when things get rough, don't go as planned or expected, remember 'He is not giving you are hard time, he is having a hard time.'


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome home Scout!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You've gotten such great pictures of Scout, this is my favorite.




craigtoo said:


>


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You've gotten such great pictures of Scout, this is my favorite.


Thanks CM.

Thanks for all that you do here. You're a big part of why this community continues to thrive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

craigtoo said:


> Thanks CM.
> 
> Thanks for all that you do here. You're a big part of why this community continues to thrive.


Thank you, appreciate that very much.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you, appreciate that very much.


Also, GO TIGERS!

(Clemson Grad here..)


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Lawn Sprinkler on a hot day!

GOOD BOY!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a cutie ..love all the pics of Scout.. congrats!!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness. He is so stinkin cute


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow!! What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Bigger. Bitey. 

Absolutely fantastic. I love our dog! 

Chew toys chew toys chew toys chew toys.

He’s a cool 30.5lbs at 15+ weeks. 2 cups a day +kibble treats and chicken treats. 

They grow right in front of your eyes. Super fast learners. Loads of love.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just now seeing this thread-congrats on your boy! So happy to see a pup from Karin on this board & hope to see him in person at PVGRC events. I met your guy's littermate at field training.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

What a terrific picture. Scout is growing by leaps and bounds! He is looking pretty chill.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

SheetsSM said:


> Just now seeing this thread-congrats on your boy! So happy to see a pup from Karin on this board & hope to see him in person at PVGRC events. I met your guy's littermate at field training.




We need to get him into field training soon... my kids are duck hunters...... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Fine Looking Animal..!!!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! His face is so expressive.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the one of him laying on the bench. It is like he is thinking "yes, I know, I am one handsome dude".


----------



## ClanceyCanuck (Jul 24, 2018)

Adorable pics - Scout is so very cute. Congratulations.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Where did my puppy go...?


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Scout has grown into a handsome boy. 
Your tree is beautiful, great Yeti cooler you got there.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is a gorgeous dog. How much does he weigh now? He looked so big when he was a puppy.
Jules


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

JulesAK said:


> He is a gorgeous dog. How much does he weigh now? He looked so big when he was a puppy.
> 
> Jules




51.4 lbs.

5.5 months!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He sounds just right!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Good Boy!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Such fun to see him and all of the other cute puppies growing into beautiful dogs. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

He is beautiful. Great lighting in the photo -- it's a real keeper! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Scout's Mom:

Pedigree: GCH EtaDOro's Battle Ensign RA


Scout's Dad:

Pedigree: Am./Can. CH. Chantelle On Your Mark CGC OS


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

So handsome...! Good Boy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow! Scout is beautiful. His eyes tell all. Like my River, they do have a way of making you at least feel like they are hanging on every word you say. Congratulations! Enjoy!:smile2:


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Can you believe this? Love my dog... can’t wait to go for JH.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a handsome boy........ great picture.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Scout at 10 months!!!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful! I love his eyes.

Jules


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He s so handsome..and growing like a weed!!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He is just gorgeous!


----------

